# Cheap 54cm MXL on CL 800/obo



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/1773584555.html

Hopefully someone here can snag this. Good luck.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Got it last night.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

dbh said:


> Got it last night.


Very cool that a member was able to score a new MXL. Congrats.


----------

